

What do startups use to track leads? - photorized

My SaaS startup needs a CRM system.<p>Looking form something that integrates with Gmail, ideally.<p>What do fellow HNers use and why?
======
Votetocracy
DO you really need something to track leads or develop them in the first
place, then email them and track them? I find many of my clients fall in this
category when they think they need a crm. They don't - instead they really
need a way to get leads and email them in the first place.

------
applecore
Check out Pipedrive. It's a CRM and pipeline management tool that's simple yet
still pretty powerful.

[https://www.pipedrive.com/](https://www.pipedrive.com/)

~~~
photorized
That looks good, will check it out. Thank you.

------
massappeal
Streak. Only. Ever.

~~~
photorized
Will give it a try, thank you.

Edit: just installed Streak - it's exactly what I needed!

------
anthony_barker
looking at solve360 as it does document management as well

------
dangrossman
[http://close.io/](http://close.io/) looks pretty neat; it spun out from the
YC "sales as a service" company Elastic.

~~~
photorized
Thanks.

